# Look what arrived from The Islands of Aloha...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Need I say more?:banana:


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hawaii? Nice John! :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice John. Can't wait to get my hands on a couple of these.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

What did you say, John?

I'm a bit hard of hearing...

Did you say???










 Got these in just a few minutes ago from a box split, I can't wait to try one!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

The silence in here is deafening...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one...looking good


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

WOW, someone please post a review, very nice pickups


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

mmmmmm


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice haul John, and the rest of you guys as well,


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pickups!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

OHHH MAN, All you lucky people. Those T110's look amazing. I heard they are a awesome cigar.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice. Makes a Menihuni feel like Kamehameha. ound:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Need I say more?:banana:


wow nice score John !!!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Can i have those?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

That last pic is awesome. Actually, all of the pictures are pretty much awesome.


----------

